# POV questions



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok when I look at my POV on the intake manifold. It had a gap between the barrel and the disk on it... Is that releasing pressure or should it have a little gap... I just noticed this... If it is a problem what do I do?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Beat It With A Hammer- Thats What I Did


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I was just kidding man- dont do that- mine is like that too- they are all like that- that is where they release pressure. (as far as I know)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

just makin sure I wasn't leakin boost.. I would be really pissed... I don't know what it is running because my FUCKING BOOST GAUGE doesn't move


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

do what I did then man- youve got pics, I dont care if you copy me. Just get a new gauge- mine didnt work either so I just got a new one and BOOM.........just like that- pimpin aint easy !


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey man where what should I use to get a reading from? My fuel pres. regulator?


----------



## karN (Mar 22, 2004)

SKD 

If you want to have an accurate reading you would need an aftermarket gauge.

Why dont you just put youre hand by the POV and rev it to see if it leaks air. I doubt it though. You would have known by now.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I know I need an aftermarket guage waste your time some where else


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

skd- he was just trying to help bro- I dont think he knew that you knew that. Yeah you do need to go to the fuel pressure regulator though man. I got the sport comp one that reads vacuum also- I like it alot- I think it added like 50 hp


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah I put a porsche 911 turbo emblem to replace my turbo sticker and it gave me around 100 more WHP.

Sorry about flippin out karN


----------

